
Paper Machines: About Cards and Catalogs, 1548-1929 - lioeters
https://mitpress.mit.edu/books/paper-machines
======
lioeters
From the summary:

Why the card catalog — a “paper machine” with rearrangeable elements — can be
regarded as a precursor of the computer.

